# First slingshot trick shooting video Let The Pencil cutting Commence!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys the video is finally out. I had a lot of fun filming this with the help from a couple friends and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job. Good shooting. Hang a card. Your ready. Imagine how good you will feel when it cuts. Now you're not going to have any school supplies. lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good deal man, glad you're having fun 
I deleted the other post telling people that this post is here. The post and the status update is enough.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm working up to it as soon as I get my band order i'm going to try it with a pfs for the contest. Ha it's true lol especially since i'm home schooled .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

OK


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This pause and smile when you hit the first one was the best. Keep shooting bud you will be cutting cards and lighting matches soon!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I hope so.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice! I agree with Treefork....get the cards out!! You will surprise yourself...I'm sure of it. If you don't have the bands to cut the cards yet...then hang a match...it takes much less speed to get a light.

Just make sure the camera is rolling...you will want to get your reaction on video....and we want to see it!!!

Todd


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha OK I trust you guys I just don't know it's still plenty hard to cut a pencil but i'm up for it I have bands on the one I used in this video and next time I get my friend over here to help me film ill give it a go. I just need bands for my pfs so I can go after that 40 bucks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

ah never mind my wrench doesn't qualify but yeah ill go for the card cut next opportunity I have thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool my friend..great to see young adults have a great fun shooting slingshots....Very well done with your school supplies..

May Your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks guys! This is why I love this community everyone gets equal respect even the youngsters like me .


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Great job. Keep it up.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done, partner.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yo Josh, I enjoy watching your vids. It always looks like your having fun. Keep it up.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting!! I fully agree with SS ... the best part was that smile and chuckle after the first pencil ... that is what it is all about. I also agree that I think you are ready for the card cut. What the heck ... give it a try ... you never know until you try.

Just keep shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks Charles! I really appreciate the feedback I will set that up soon but right now my shoulder is kind of sore . I tried getting my 5/5 badge today and could barely get 3 in the ring cause my arm was shaking so anyway when I feel more solid i'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Well done...but loose the music....would rather just hear the thud of bearings and birds in the background.

Tim.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks I will keep that in mind. I find generally that the youtube public will watch it for longer if there is music that's the only reason why it's there.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

problem is if music is not to taste then they will watch for less time....or is it just me?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Idk I liked it but your probably right I have seen some videos that I didn't like the music at all and is very distracting but if you keep it low key and kind of ambient then not many people are bothered by it idk. I will definitely keep this in mind for the future!


----------

